# zorvirax safe to use while on mtx



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi got huge cold sore and infection of throat gp said to use

zorivax for cold sore and gave me clorthimycin for infection 500mg 7 days course twice day 1 pill.

will thes interfere with lotoradine 10mg heyfever pill?

and 20 mg mtx?

thks towny22


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi towny,

These are fine to take with your other meds. Hope you get better soon  

Love
Maz x


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks.
was nasty cold sore its all dry now and skin peeling bit sore to open mouth as so dry anything i can put on it to help.

finished the zovirax.

towny22


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Plain vaseline/petroleum jelly should be fine  Hope it heals up soon

Maz x


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks i got plenty that happy weekend to u 
feelign very washed out finished anti bioctics now had strong ones 500 mg 1 twiced ay for 7 days throat very red still no pain and voice back.
had to go emergency doctor and then for urgent bloods as thought my wbc and lympos were to low due to mtx.
took mtx later in week as told to.see how i go for next week.
towny22


----------

